
Ask HN: How to Self Study Deep Learning? - mtsx
How can I teach myself deep learning? Is it possible to learn such a complex subject without attending to uni? What would be the best resources?
======
mtsx
HI [https://wordpress.org/plugins/one-click-read-
more/](https://wordpress.org/plugins/one-click-read-more/)

